# Message that CC storage is full (with 1.5 GB in the folder)



## Beli (Dec 8, 2017)

Operating System:  macOS Sierra 10.12.6
Exact Lightroom Version:  Lightroom CC Classic 7.01
Lightroom CC is not installed!

The basic Adobe plan includes 20 GB of cloud storage. My CC files folder on the desktop contains 1.5 GB, but Adobe CC tells me that storage is full ("29.94 GB of 20 GB"). The message persists after removing all files from the desktop and the web (including files in the archive), and sync failed completely after I had put the files back into the CC folder.

Don't understand what's going on, since everything was fine until recently. What is suddenly wasting my CC space?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 12, 2017)

My best guess would be Creative Cloud files. By default, that's Macintosh HD / Users / YourUser / Creative Cloud Files.

They may even be files you synced once upon a time and forgot about. They've just merged the storage quotas (LR and Creative Cloud Files) which could well explain it.


----------



## Beli (Dec 12, 2017)

"They've just merged the storage quotas"

Euphemistic for "they have just withdrawn 1 TB of storage for clients with existing contracts without notification".


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 12, 2017)

Yes, as part of the upgrade.... It is probably in the small print, somewhere.  But what's interesting is how few people have noticed / complained about it. I can only assume that reflects usage.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 12, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> Yes, as part of the upgrade.... It is probably in the small print, somewhere.  But what's interesting is how few people have noticed / complained about it. I can only assume that reflects usage.


Which plan did you have to be on to get 1TB of storage, because I can't find it.


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 12, 2017)

Hard to check now, though maybe you documented it, but wasn't it the CC space that was included with the pre 7.0 Photography Plan?

Update - I found Browse, sync, and manage Adobe Creative Cloud assets but I am pretty sure I recall that the PP offered 1tb, not just 2gb


----------



## Beli (Dec 12, 2017)

I have been in the regular Adobe photo plan (LR + PS) and used the 1 TB space for sync with LR mobile and the 20 GB CC space for diverse files. And now the 1 TB space is gone. In fact, I did complain at the support hotline and got some extra space.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 12, 2017)

Pre-Classic I don't think there was anything specific other than the 20gb cloud space. I recall many questions from folks asking what the limit was for syncing images with LRmobile and there were various guesses over the last couple of years.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 12, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> Pre-Classic I don't think there was anything specific other than the 20gb cloud space. I recall many questions from folks asking what the limit was for syncing images with LRmobile and there were various guesses over the last couple of years.


That was my recollection too. They quietly grandfathered in the people who already had more than 20GB of originals in the cloud on changeover date, and there’s still unlimited sync for smart previews from Classic, as they don’t count toward the quota.


----------



## Beli (Dec 12, 2017)

Before LR CC had been launched, 1 TB was included in the LR/PS subscription for saving smart previews that had been synced via LR Mobile (in addition to the 20 GB free cloud). The 1 TB space was reserved for LR mobile and, therefore, not a regular backup cloud. I had used around 30 GB of that space for syncing about 6000 LR smart previews with mobile devices. From the 20 GB cloud, I had used about 1.5 GB for various other files. Recently, the CC app warned me that cloud storage is full and I discovered what Victoria had assumed above: the two clouds were "merged" by Adobe. I call that removing 1 TB rather than merging. There was no sign of "grandfathering". Worst of all, Adobe didn't consider it necessary to inform customers of this severe interference with their existing subscription contracts. The Adobe support granted me additional 120 GB free cloud space only after harsh complaints.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 12, 2017)

Beli said:


> I had used around 30 GB of that space for syncing about 6000 LR smart previews with mobile devices


Smart previews don't count toward your cloud usage now (although they did before). Only originals + Creative Cloud files count toward the limited space. So the question is, what's taking up all that space in the cloud?


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 12, 2017)

"Archived" files? The CC space retains deleted files and calls them "archived". These sync locally too, using HD space. You can review and delete them in a browser at Adobe Creative Cloud Assets.


----------



## Beli (Dec 12, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Smart previews don't count toward your cloud usage now (although they did before). Only originals + Creative Cloud files count toward the limited space. So the question is, what's taking up all that space in the cloud?



Unfortunately, that´s not true. My 20 GB cloud was full because of the 6000 smart previews. The Adobe support confirmed that and gave me more space. LR CC is not even installed on my computers.

Edit: Deleting the archive was the first thing I tried to solve the problem. However, I never had many files in CC, mostly presets and brushes etc.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 12, 2017)

Then that’s a bug that needs reporting Beli, and not just to phone/chat support, because I’ve heard them speak all sorts of nonsense to get people off the phone. I’ve had it confirmed by the product manager that smart previews should not count toward the quota. That said, LRCC is not the only app that may have uploaded originals. The mobile apps have done so for 3 years now.


----------



## Beli (Dec 12, 2017)

As a matter of fact, everything was fine until 2 weeks or so when I got the message from the CC app that my storage space was full. That happened from one day to the other without any change in activity from my side. And the support said that the two clouds had been merged and that the 1 TB space is not offered anymore. This information explains my experience perfectly well, so I doubt that this is a bug.

Anyway, I am better off now with 120 GB real backup space instead of 20 GB real plus 1 TB limited to smart previews. I am just annoyed to see how Adobe treats its customers. And to see that not even the inner circles appear to know precisely what‘s going on in the company.

Edit: The 1 TB space had been clearly indicated on my Adobe customer profile before the change. After having realized what has happened I saw that this entry had been deleted. Doesn‘t look like a bug, does it? Moreover, the CC app indicates that I used 31.5 GB, as I would expect from smart previews plus files in the CC folder.


----------

